# Death in the Near Future



## Mitch86 (May 1, 2022)

It should be noted that in America, the average life expectancy for women is 81 years and for men 77 years.  At 87 years I am 10 years beyond the average for men and all my health problems are probably related to that fact.  My age, alone, dooms me to death in the near future.


----------



## jimintoronto (May 1, 2022)

Mitch86 said:


> It should be noted that in America, the average life expectancy for women is 81 years and for men 77 years.  At 87 years I am 10 years beyond the average for men and all my health problems are probably related to that fact.  My age, alone, dooms me to death in the near future.


If you want a visible example of this, just walk through a typical "old folks home " where  the vast majority of the residents will be women, not men. JimB.


----------



## Nathan (May 1, 2022)

Mitch86 said:


> It should be noted that in America, the average life expectancy for women is 81 years and for men 77 years.  At 87 years I am 10 years beyond the average for men and all my health problems are probably related to that fact.  My age, alone, dooms me to death in the near future.


Well, we are all at death's door, when we're invited to cross over is a mystery until it happens.  My daughter passed a couple months ago at age 43, nobody expected that.   But yea, I hear you, those thoughts [of dying] are more frequent as we get further past our prime.    I have an uncle that is 95, I hope I have some of those genes.


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2022)

Are we having fun yet ?


----------



## Mitch86 (May 1, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Are we having fun yet ?


You sound like a swinger !!


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2022)

LOL...is that the best you've got ?


----------



## helenbacque (May 1, 2022)

I'll be 89 soon so I am well past my expiration date.  Doesn't bother me a bit.  I cope.


----------



## Geezer Garage (May 1, 2022)

Death is one of those things you can't help thinking about as you get older, but truly an exercise in futility. I just choose to believe death will be an adventure, or at the worst an end to pain and worry.


----------



## Packerjohn (May 1, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> If you want a visible example of this, just walk through a typical "old folks home " where  the vast majority of the residents will be women, not men. JimB.


Your right, jimintoronto.  I live in a 55 plus apartment.  When I walk the hallways of my apartment during rainy days, the vast majority of "masked bandits" that I greet are ladies.  Very few men around.  Mind you, can't tell much about those ladies behind the masks; lovely, ugly,make up, no make up?  I certainly can't tell.  I tried to talk to them but they seem to be mumbling behind those awful black drapes so I just move along.

Most of those masked ladies are in their 80s so we get the fire truck and ambulance "droping by" for pick ups about 2 times/week.  Rather sad but I think the government is killing them by telling them to wear masks.  What they are doing is breathing in again the carbon monoxide that they are suppose to breath out.   Probably a very bad idea if you have a weak heart?  The mask mandate here ended 1.5 months ago but these ladies are more stubborn than any mule in the Arizona desert.  No one, but I mean no one, is going to take their masks away.  I guess they believe in "masks forever."  Sad to say but I guess the funeral home business is really booming these days but hey, this is a rather depressing thought so I better stop.


----------



## Pepper (May 1, 2022)

Two weeks ago, I attended a wedding..........I was a nervous wreck for months preceding...........then on the day I said to myself "It's here."  When it was over I told myself "It's over."  I thought, isn't that a good parallel to life.  Then I thought of Shakespeare when he wrote (for Macbeth):

"Out, out, brief candle.
Life’s but a walking shadow, a poor player
That struts and frets his hour upon the stage,
And then is heard no more. *It is a tale
Told by an idiot, full of sound and fury,
Signifying nothing.*"

Made me feel better somehow, but Shakespeare always does.  Btw, he died too.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 1, 2022)

My Aunt will be 98 this month, still going strong. Love her to pieces.  An inspiration to never give up.


----------



## GoneFishin (May 1, 2022)

Yep, life's guarantee, death and taxes.


----------



## David777 (May 1, 2022)

For intelligent organic entities that love life and existence, certain mortal death is by far the greatest sadness.  Most of we humans given our culture and its mental painfulness, tend to avoid thinking about our eventual death or death of those we love until it is unavoidable. But as we pass middle age, increasing numbers of the well known, wealthy, celebrities, and sports figures, pass away in news that sends us an unavoidable message.  Also workmates, friends, relatives die that rocks at least many of us to the deep core of our souls.  My beloved parents are both gone as well as my only sister and a brother.

I at 73 would already be dead were it not for modern medical science.  A few years ago had a bout with diverticulitis that antibiotics took care of easily. And currently am being successfully treated for a blood neoplasm that would also shorten my remaining life were it not for treatment.

I greatly greatly enjoy being alive on this blue water world for the sake of enjoying the planet and life alone, much less the human world, so would welcome existing here forever as long as it was at least with a body at my current physical level that like the rest of this board is sadly diminishing each day. And because of that I've chosen to seek salvation and its everlasting life despite its science improbabilities because the alternative is so hopeless and sad.


----------



## Don M. (May 1, 2022)

I've "beaten" the odds, too....will be 80 in a couple of months.  So long as I can get up every morning, and feel like doing something, age is of little concern.  If I lose any more teeth, I will probably have to get dentures, and I have a bit of Arthritis, but an occasional Aleve pill keeps that under control.  In some respects, I am looking forward to the "afterlife", but I'm in no hurry to get there.


----------



## Knight (May 1, 2022)

Given the fact that there is no guarantee that I'll live to see tomorrow, at 81 I'm happy with just seeing my face in the mirror in the morning. 

With random shootings, car accidents, & other forms of death happening is there really anyway that can insure living to what is called a ripe old age? 

hollydolley asked if were having fun yet. I like that because it speaks to a way to look at the certainty of death & laugh.


----------



## Alligatorob (May 1, 2022)

Mitch86 said:


> My age, alone, dooms me to death in the near future.


No, lots of people live well beyond 87, hope you are one of them!


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> No, lots of people live well beyond 87, hope you are one of them!


you're right..my ex f-i-l lives near me and he's almost 101..and still going strong despite his almost total lack of sight, and hearing ... My neighbour to the south of me is almost 87.. she goes out 3 times a week.. she has a better social life than me... she was married to a well known English soccer player who died many years ago when she was in her 20's leaving her a widow to raise 2 small kids...  and now in her mid 80's she's had bowel cancer  and wears a colostomy bag.. has had a hip replaced, and now feeling her age as she told me just yesterday that every day brings more challenges, but up until the last 2 years she tended her own beautiful garden, ((now she has gardeners) drove her car until 2 or 3 years ago.. .. .. but she still is very active, has friends calling several times a week, and goes out with them shopping despite having to use a walking aid..


----------



## Buckeye (May 1, 2022)

According the US Social Security Actuarial Life Table, an 87 year old male can expect to live, on average, another 5.18 years, and an 87 year old female gets 6.10 years.

2019 data


----------



## dseag2 (May 1, 2022)

It is certainly not how long we live, but the quality of life we have in our declining years that makes the difference.  My grandfather lived to 98 y/o, although the last few he was bedridden.  He smoked his entire life.  My mother (his daughter) lived to 89 y/o, even after having strokes, heart problems and epilepsy.  She couldn't even qualify for long-term health insurance in her 50's.  She was only uncomfortable for her last 30 days.  I have a friend who is 95 y/o and smoked much of her life.  She suffered a stroke many years ago but made a full recovery.  She is still fully mobile, lives alone and drives.  She retired from her job this year.

I know there are lots of statistics, but in many cases I think it is all luck of the draw.


----------



## Serenity4321 (May 1, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Well, we are all at death's door, when we're invited to cross over is a mystery until it happens.  My daughter passed a couple months ago at age 43, nobody expected that.   But yea, I hear you, those thoughts [of dying] are more frequent as we get further past our prime.    I have an uncle that is 95, I hope I have some of those genes.


Nathan, I am so sorry for your loss. I can not imagine losing a child...that has to be one of the harshest pains in this world..I see death as a great reunion ...we will again see all those who have gone before us!!


----------



## Serenity4321 (May 1, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> Death is one of those things you can't help thinking about as you get older, but truly an exercise in futility. I just choose to believe death will be an adventure, or at the worst an end to pain and worry.


The thing is if there is no afterlife we will never know that does that give anyone else some comfort...for whatever reason, it does me but then again..I really do believe death will be a great reunion...


----------



## Alligatorob (May 1, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> my ex f-i-l lives near me and he's almost 101..and still going strong depsite his almost total ack of sight, and hearing ...


It happens.  

My great-grandfather lived to 102, he had a bit too much to drink, climbed a tree, and fell out.  Died of his injuries.  I can't think of a better way, or time, to go.  Its my goal in life.


----------



## palides2021 (May 1, 2022)

I'd rather not think about these things because no one knows when their time comes. 

Friends that I thought would still be around are long gone in their 40s, 50s, and 60s. Yet others may have experienced illnesses and disease but are coping. My sister, who has had stage 4 breast cancer in her 50s and now stage 4 kidney cancer in her 60s is still going strong. She has a smile on her face and loves life. She's not giving up! My mother will be 88 this summer. She still cooks and does her house chores, although she relies on others to help with the groceries. My grandfather lived to 91. 

So why ruin the time we have here on earth with ruminating and worrying about tomorrow? Live, live, live! And live some more!

PS I do believe that there is some benefit in going to doctors' appointments and getting tested and taking medicine.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 1, 2022)

"We're all travelers in this world - from sweet grass to the packin' house - birth till death - we travel between the eternities."

Prentice Ritter
Broken Trail


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> It happens.
> 
> My great-grandfather lived to 102, he had a bit too much to drink, climbed a tree, and fell out.  Died of his injuries.  I can't think of a better way, or time, to go.  Its my goal in life.


WoW!! but similar with my paternal grt grandfather.. lived to 95 hale and hearty... would walk to the pub every day  for a whisky and walk back again... he got knocked down by a bus , which mounted the pavement  as he walked to the pub as usual  one day !!...when it's your time it's your time. My mother used to say what Fate has for you won't pass you...


----------



## Becky1951 (May 2, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> It happens.
> 
> My great-grandfather lived to 102, he had a bit too much to drink, climbed a tree, and fell out.  Died of his injuries.  I can't think of a better way, or time, to go.  Its my goal in life.


My grandfather roofed his house at age 92, lived to be 97, his brother took his first ever helicopter ride on his 100th birthday, he lived to 102, their sister lived to be 101.


----------



## Alligatorob (May 2, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> My grandfather roofed his house at age 92, lived to be 97, his brother took his first ever helicopter ride on his 100th birthday, he lived to 102, their sister lived to be 101


So we can expect to be seeing you here for a while longer!


----------



## Don M. (May 2, 2022)

We, and the entire family, are in a state of "limbo", waiting for a phone call from Denver.  My Sister is in her final days, and the people at the care facility expect her to pass at any time...hours, or days, at best.  Trying to book a last minute flight is very "iffy", so when we get the word, we will probably hitch a ride with our daughter and SIL, and drive there for the funeral.  

We've been mentally preparing for this for quite some time, but that doesn't make things any easier.


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2022)

Don M. said:


> We, and the entire family, are in a state of "limbo", waiting for a phone call from Denver.  My Sister is in her final days, and the people at the care facility expect her to pass at any time...hours, or days, at best.  Trying to book a last minute flight is very "iffy", so when we get the word, we will probably hitch a ride with our daughter and SIL, and drive there for the funeral.
> 
> We've been mentally preparing for this for quite some time, but that doesn't make things any easier.


Sorry to hear that Don, how old is your sister ?


----------



## oslooskar (May 2, 2022)

I'm not worried about death because it is not something I will ever experience. In fact, life is all I will ever know. However, that having been said, I do fear dying and hope it won't be painful.


----------



## Don M. (May 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Sorry to hear that Don, how old is your sister ?


She just turned 78, and both she and the BIL have been suffering from Dementia for the past 3 or 4 years.  Neither have any idea of what's going on, and Sis has refused to eat, etc., for the past few weeks....loosing weight rapidly, and totally incoherent.  

The big mystery, for everyone, is What caused both of them to decline.  They, mostly He, refused to go to the doctors when everyone first noted their symptoms.  They did agree to a house inspection, in case there was any "environmental" issues...asbestos, etc.....which showed nothing.  Now, its too late.  Only an autopsy might give us any clues.  I suspect they ate something....perhaps Sushi, which was contaminated with a parasite that attacked their brains.


----------



## Kika (May 2, 2022)

I think we should just try to live our lives and not dwell on the end.  We just never know.  Have our affairs in order, clutter cleared from our homes (someone else would just have to do it) and do what makes us happy.  Someone told me once the only way to not get old is to die young.  That is so true.

In my family, my mother and 3 siblings died in their 60s. My father died at 95 and his twin sister at 105.  I'm 75 soon to be 76.  My only wish is to not suffer at the end.  Today's medicine & hospice does not usually allow suffering.

Live for today and try to not dwell on what might happen.  You can't control it anyway.


----------



## David777 (May 2, 2022)

I have a unique hypothesis I could argue some, that the reason Adam and his descendants like Methusalah live hundreds of years was possibly due to genetic engineering by UIE's.  Thus points to some weak evidence of what might be possible with human life longevity in the future.  Also the "Tree of Life" may have been used to produce supplementary nutrients the body could not produce and medicines that prolongued life well beyond the 900 years of age or so years reached in Genesis.   In our not too distant  future, there is certain to be nutrients, medicines, and food directly grown from genetically modified plants and trees.  Well until Adam and Eve ate the "apple".

https://www.livescience.com/38613-genetic-adam-and-eve-uncovered.html
snippet:

_By assuming a mutation rate anchored to archaeological events (such as the migration of people across the Bering Strait), the team concluded that all males in their global sample shared a single male ancestor in Africa roughly 125,000 to 156,000 years ago._

This Wikipedia link thoroughly summarizes the several pseudoscience popular ancient astronaut theories like the Annunaki, Genesis and Book of Enoch texts, that some suggest aliens did some genetic engineering on homo sapiens. Not one that expects any of those popular ideas float but together with Genesis scripture points to directions worth consideration. Many good reference links at end.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ancient_astronauts


----------



## C50 (May 2, 2022)

I may die before any of you.  I was just doing yard work and noticed some buzzards eyeing me up.  Maybe they know something I don't know!


----------



## Georgiagranny (May 2, 2022)

I'd rather live today than spend time thinking about how soon I'll die. Remember, the older we get, the further away we are from old age.


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2022)




----------



## mrstime (May 2, 2022)

I'm 82, DH is 84 So we both beat the odds. I had an aunt who was very upset when she knew she was going to die from colon cancer like her brother (my father). She kept saying it wasn't fair she was in her 80's, her last words to me and she was pretty well doped to the gills were "It's not fair" and I wondered who it would be fair for. My father died of it before he was even 60! My father used cancer to try to get me to do whatever he wanted me to do from the time I was a little girl. He had so many cancers  that when he actually had it, I found it hard to feel sorry for him I felt like he begged for it. As a result I refuse to have cancer! I hope when my time to die comes that I do it better than either one  of them!


----------



## Becky1951 (May 2, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> So we can expect to be seeing you here for a while longer!


That's the plan!  However you know what they say about best laid plans.


----------



## Mitch86 (May 2, 2022)

When we die, we totally cease to exist. All pain and suffering also cease to exist.  Thus, Father Death IS Jesus Christ and takes away all our pain and suffering.


----------



## Mitch86 (May 2, 2022)

oslooskar said:


> I'm not worried about death because it is not something I will ever experience. In fact, life is all I will ever know. However, that having been said, I do fear dying and hope it won't be painful.


There is nothing to fear from death. We only have to fear pain and suffering while we live.


----------



## dseag2 (May 2, 2022)

I mentioned earlier that my mother passed away at 89 y/o.  She was bedridden for her last 30 days and just kept saying "why is this happening to me?"  There were so many answers, but none that we could share with her.  I think if we just understand the inevitability of dying we will understand why it is happening.


----------



## Mitch86 (May 3, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I mentioned earlier that my mother passed away at 89 y/o.  She was bedridden for her last 30 days and just kept saying "why is this happening to me?"  There were so many answers, but none that we could share with her.  I think if we just understand the inevitability of dying we will understand why it is happening.


I'm 87 now and just this morning (6:45 AM) I woke with Level  10 pain in lower back, legs and feet.  I  have spinal arthritis which radiates pain and impairment to my lower back, legs and feet.  It's getting almost impossible for me to get out of bed plus a wheel chair may be in my near future.  I do have a Living Will and Advanced Directive which allows me to refuse all treatment including nutrition and hydration and just go.  John McCain and Barbara Bush both went that way at  their end.  However, then my pain passes like just now and i change my mind and just keep plodding on.  The other option is a trip to Switzerland where their doctors have a legal right to administer euthanasia.  However, the flight to there from where I live in Connecticut, USA, would be about 8 hours and at my level of incapacity and pain it would just be too much for me.

However. just  sitting here at my PC and typing all this made my pain drop to level 4 and I've decided to live on.  I believe old age is for the birds and euthanasia should be legalized fpr everyone age 75 or older.  No one should have to die a long, slow death over many years.


----------



## C50 (May 3, 2022)

Mitch86 said:


> I'm 87 now and just this morning (6:45 AM) I woke with Level  10 pain in lower back, legs and feet.  I  have spinal arthritis which radiates pain and impairment to my lower back, legs and feet.  It's getting almost impossible for me to get out of bed plus a wheel chair may be in my near future.  I do have a Living Will and Advanced Directive which allows me to refuse all treatment including nutrition and hydration and just go.  John McCain and Barbara Bush both went that way at  their end.  However, then my pain passes like just now and i change my mind and just keep plodding on.  The other option is a trip to Switzerland where their doctors have a legal right to administer euthanasia.  However, the flight to there from where I live in Connecticut, USA, would be about 8 hours and at my level of incapacity and pain it would just be too much for me.
> 
> However. just  sitting here at my PC and typing all this made my pain drop to level 4 and I've decided to live on.  I believe old age is for the birds and euthanasia should be legalized fpr everyone age 75 or older.  No one should have to die a long, slow death over many years.


I have always believed we should have the right to chose when we die, and I believe many would chose a merciful death as opposed to a long drawn out suffering end.

The problem is most of us never get the choice.  You get sick or get hurt, end up in the hospital and then straight into a nursing home to linger for years.

Maybe we all need a cyanide tooth in our mouths to bite down on when the time is right.  Of course with my luck I will go senile and forget it's there


----------



## feywon (May 3, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> It is certainly not how long we live, but the quality of life we have in our declining years that makes the difference.  My grandfather lived to 98 y/o, although the last few he was bedridden.  He smoked his entire life.  My mother (his daughter) lived to 89 y/o, even after having strokes, heart problems and epilepsy.  She couldn't even qualify for long-term health insurance in her 50's.  She was only uncomfortable for her last 30 days.  I have a friend who is 95 y/o and smoked much of her life.  She suffered a stroke many years ago but made a full recovery.  She is still fully mobile, lives alone and drives.  She retired from her job this year.
> 
> I know there are lots of statistics, but in many cases I think it is all luck of the draw.


You are so right. Both of my grandmothers lived to 98, but with very different quality of life.  Contrary to what most would expect the one who had the 'easier' life in general had the poorer quality of life her last 15-20 yrs.

The working class one who was widowed  with young children during the 1920s,  and continued to work as a cleaning woman well beyond retirement age despite being obese, is the one who's mind was fully functional to the very end.


----------



## feywon (May 3, 2022)

Death is a possibility from the moment of conception. Ask anyone who's infant or child has died.  Meanwhile suffering seniors often wonder why it won't happen already.  I absolutely believe in right to go out on our terms when body and/or mind failing *because* i believe quality of life matters more than length of it.

For the same reason (the importance of quality of life), i prefer to focus on coping with the downside of ageing body (declining stamina and increasing aches/pains) for as long as i can. While i don't ignore the realities of ageing, i also don't give them more attention than they deserve. i plan on doing as much good for others with my limited resources and how i live day to day for as long i'm able.

Let me repeat death is a possibility every second of every day at *any *age. I realized how much of an illusion 'security' is when in my teens. You can get ill at any age, a drunk driver could kill you by accident; an exlover, or a current one's jealous ex could kill you on purpose; a mass shooter in a public place could take you out or an armed  robber breaking into your home; a meteor or statistically more likely a malfunctioning  airplane could fall out of sky and land on any of us even as we sit here communicating.

So find what joy you can where and when you can.


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2022)

Don M. said:


> She just turned 78, and both she and the BIL have been suffering from Dementia for the past 3 or 4 years.  Neither have any idea of what's going on, and Sis has refused to eat, etc., for the past few weeks....loosing weight rapidly, and totally incoherent.
> 
> The big mystery, for everyone, is What caused both of them to decline.  They, mostly He, refused to go to the doctors when everyone first noted their symptoms.  They did agree to a house inspection, in case there was any "environmental" issues...asbestos, etc.....which showed nothing.  Now, its too late.  Only an autopsy might give us any clues. * I suspect they ate something....perhaps Sushi, which was contaminated with a parasite that attacked their brains.*


Am I the only person whose never heard of this as a possible cause of Dementia?...


----------



## feywon (May 3, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Am I the only person whose never heard of this as a possible cause of Dementia?...


I can't remember which food(s) could be a factor,likely at any age i eould think, but i have a vague memory of hearing something like that-- just checked infected beef (so called mad cow disease)


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2022)

feywon said:


> I can't remember which food(s) could be a factor,likely at any age i eould think, but i have a vague memory of hearing something like that-- just checked infected beef (so called mad cow disease)


yes but tbf that's pretty rare... I've not heard of any correlation between  food generally  and Dementia, if there is, I'm very interested in learning about it


----------



## feywon (May 3, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes but tbf that's pretty rare... I've not heard of any correlation between  food generally  and Dementia, if there is, I'm very interested in learning about it


If there are others they are like parasite related, as @Don M. mentioned not due to inherent composition of the food.


----------



## Don M. (May 3, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Am I the only person whose never heard of this as a possible cause of Dementia?...


I have done a fair amount of research on Dementia, over the past few months.  Dementia is a "condition" with many causes, and there is little that can be done to reduce the symptoms and effects, unless it is diagnosed in its early stages.  Some of it can be "genetic", while other causes can be due to diseases which can affect the neurological systems.  One of the causes is exposure to contaminated food or water which contains bacteria or parasites which attack the organs, and the brain.   There are several internet sites which describe the potential causes. 

I tend to lean towards the "contamination" possibilities, as Sis and her husband both began to decline at the same time. 

We got the Phone Call this morning....Sis is gone, and the BIL is not far behind.


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2022)

Awwww Don...I'm so sorry to hear about your sister, heartbreaking for you as a family...


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2022)

Yes I've studied Alzheimers and Dementia for quite a while now ... very interested in this topic..there's just so many different types and causes. I just had never heard the connection with food..I'd be very interested to hear the results  if they do an autopsy, ....god rest her soul. May she R.I.P


----------



## Leann (May 3, 2022)

Don M. said:


> I have done a fair amount of research on Dementia, over the past few months.  Dementia is a "condition" with many causes, and there is little that can be done to reduce the symptoms and effects, unless it is diagnosed in its early stages.  Some of it can be "genetic", while other causes can be due to diseases which can affect the neurological systems.  One of the causes is exposure to contaminated food or water which contains bacteria or parasites which attack the organs, and the brain.   There are several internet sites which describe the potential causes.
> 
> I tend to lean towards the "contamination" possibilities, as Sis and her husband both began to decline at the same time.
> 
> We got the Phone Call this morning....Sis is gone, and the BIL is not far behind.


So sorry for the loss of your sister. I hope she is at peace.


----------



## dseag2 (May 3, 2022)

Mitch86 said:


> I'm 87 now and just this morning (6:45 AM) I woke with Level  10 pain in lower back, legs and feet.  I  have spinal arthritis which radiates pain and impairment to my lower back, legs and feet.  It's getting almost impossible for me to get out of bed plus a wheel chair may be in my near future.  I do have a Living Will and Advanced Directive which allows me to refuse all treatment including nutrition and hydration and just go.  John McCain and Barbara Bush both went that way at  their end.  However, then my pain passes like just now and i change my mind and just keep plodding on.  The other option is a trip to Switzerland where their doctors have a legal right to administer euthanasia.  However, the flight to there from where I live in Connecticut, USA, would be about 8 hours and at my level of incapacity and pain it would just be too much for me.
> 
> However. just  sitting here at my PC and typing all this made my pain drop to level 4 and I've decided to live on.  I believe old age is for the birds and euthanasia should be legalized fpr everyone age 75 or older.  No one should have to die a long, slow death over many years.


I so agree with you re: euthanasia, and I'm so sorry you are having to go through these ups and downs.  I'm glad you are finding some degree of therapy in your posts on SF.

Re: not drinking or eating, I did a lot of research on caregiving when my mother was in hospice and it can take anywhere from 10 days to several weeks to die without either.  And when the organs start to shut down due to lack of nutrition, there is tremendous body pain and it affects the mind as well.  With that said, my mother continued to order eggs (her favorite) and drink Ensure and water until almost a week before she passed away.  She was still complaining of pain and having hallucinations for almost 30 days.  I asked hospice to increase her pain medication toward the end, so she just slept most of the time.

My pharmacist keeps filling my prescription for Trazadone for sleeping, even though I only take 1/4 pill each night.  I'll soon have 2 bottles.  If I can't make it to Switzerland I guess I'll just take a couple of bottles when the time comes.


----------



## dseag2 (May 3, 2022)

So very sorry for the loss of your sister @Don M.  I hope you and your family can celebrate her life and remember the good times.


----------



## CrowFlies (May 7, 2022)

for christmas last year i realized i was the oldest person i know, at 74.

that was sorta chilling.

i do also believe in the right to self determination, i wont hang around just to bring more profit to some
corp dealing with old people.  who is it that wants another old person to hang around even longer?....


----------



## Pinky (May 7, 2022)

@Don M. 

So sorry to hear of your sister passing. May she rest in peace.
Take care.


----------



## oldman (May 7, 2022)

Being here in Florida and belonging to my HOA, they have a party or some get-together events to allow people a chance to know one another. Last Wednesday, there was a birthday party for all of the residents in our HOA that were 90 years of age or older. I wouldn’t have missed that for anything. 

My wife and I enjoy these types of events. It gives us an opportunity to honor those that have beat the odds. There are about 700 residents in our community. Out of the 700, 12 people over 90 showed up and each of them was given an opportunity to speak. One gentleman spoke for a few minutes and sat down. For whatever reason, he kind of intrigued me, so after the others were finished speaking and we all had cake and ice cream, I wandered over to his table and met him.

His name was Paul and my first remarks to him was to wish him a happy birthday and congratulations on being 97. My first question to him was “were you in WWII” and yes, he was. I am a bit of an American history buff, so I took the opportunity to ask him what branch of the service did he serve in. He told me that he served in the Navy Seabees. I can’t remember the name of the island, but he spent a lot of time near the coast of Africa. I enjoyed talking with him When these old-timers die, they take a lot of history with them.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 8, 2022)

I'm 76. So, I think I've got maybe 5-8 years left. Thankfully, I won't ever be the "World's Oldest Guy". Those suckers never last a month.


----------



## Chet (May 8, 2022)

I try not to dwell on the inevitable. I'm doing well physically more or less, but boredom might kill me. When I worked I was always busy and had friends to do things with. Maybe I should find a job.


----------



## Pepper (May 8, 2022)

oldman said:


> When these old-timers die, they take a lot of history with them.


Questioned my grandma as to what it was like before phones & cars & electricity  On her own she told me the history that was being made when she was young.


----------



## oldman (May 9, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Questioned my grandma as to what it was like before phones & cars & electricity  On her own she told me the history that was being made when she was young.


I used to question my mom and dad all the time about things during their younger days. I was especially interested in the depression era and WWII. My dad told me that I should either be a detective or a lawyer because I ask so many questions, but he never told me not to or to quit doing it. In fact, my parents were very supportive with it. I still remember my Mom telling me about the time her dad took her to see the airship USS Shenandoah when it crashed. My dad was very good at telling me stories of the depression and WWII. They were both youngsters when those events happened, except for WWII. My dad fought in two different wars. He absolutely hated being in Korea. He was also in Vietnam, but was not in combat.


----------



## Della (May 9, 2022)

Mitch86 said:


> It should be noted that in America, the average life expectancy for women is 81 years and for men 77 years.  At 87 years I am 10 years beyond the average for men and all my health problems are probably related to that fact.  My age, alone, dooms me to death in the near future.



When we hear those life expectance numbers we need to remind ourselves that they are averages that include deaths from all ages, even the very young. 

Remember, Mitch,  there are lots of inherited problems, certain cancers and heart problems for instance,  that take people in their sixties.  We made it past those things and might be lucky enough to sail on through to 100 or more.  My neighbor fell and broke her hip at Christmas, now she's on her front porch enjoying spring, she will be 100 in July.


----------



## Mitch86 (May 24, 2022)

My conclusion: live each day as if it were our last since it just may be that.  Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!!!


----------



## Alligatorob (May 24, 2022)

Mitch86 said:


> My conclusion: live each day as if it were our last since it just may be that.  Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!!!


Yes!  Good philosophy.  Except if I knew it was my last day I might be tempted to give all my money away, probably will hold off on that one.

It's also good to see you still thinking, posting and active 3 weeks after  your first post.  I was a bit worried.


----------

